
The Internet is Rigged - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@davepell/the-internet-is-rigged-d74b342505f0?imm_mid=0ce413&cmp=em-web-na-na-newsltr_20150311
======
jamesmcq24
Apple's app store is their walled garden and they get to do what they want. If
you choose to develop native you get all that comes with it...

However don't confuse app stores for the rest of the internet. The web is
still here, freer than ever. It's like the best app store ever: develop on any
OS! no ratings and reviews! instant cross-platform compatibility!

I know, I know, there's money in native mobile apps (maybe... if you get
lucky...). I think however it's time devs stopped salivating at the thought of
winning the app store lottery and come back to the web - maybe our open field
would get more respect in mobile.

------
Yaa101
That is the wild west era, you see this on any new major platform, at first
all is level and after a while you see the ones with the deep pockets getting
a headstart and then after they succeed they try to make sure that others will
not succeed.

So either play along or find/make yourself a new major platform to play with.

